# Shop Vac Cyclone



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

Finally added a cyclone separator to my Shop vac.. I wanted something simple but sleek so I made a new lower plate for it and got rid of the straight axle and plastic wheel mounts. I cut a circle from MDF and mounted it in the recess under the can and the lower plate is 3/4" MDF sandwiched between 20ga laser cut plates and the bucket plate is laser cut and screwed to a backer board. You don't need the metal plates but I have access to a laser so took advantage of it. Added some larger casters and connected the old 8' hose and the left over 5' pc together and now can reach most of the shop. I use a remote to turn it on and off....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gotta look good when sucking up dust!!! Nice set up.

Love those things - just got to remember to empty the bucket before it gets full.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Dust Deputy's work great, don't they. 

I have one on a larger re-purposed whole house central vacuum unit in my shop with the pipes run through the shop walls and ceiling, but I had to go with a 20 gallon metal barrel because the vacuum level was so great that it was collapsing the plastic buckets. As a temporary fix, I stacked 3 of the same style bucket together, equaling 3X the wall thickness of the top bucket to eliminate the collapsing until my son found me the metal barrel. I use this vacuum system for all of my lower dust producers, like scroll saws, drill presses, sanders, and hand held tools.

Your setup looks much more compact than other designs that I've seen. I hated my plastic shop vac, mostly because it was so light and tipped over easily. With a metal vac and real casters, your system should be much more stable than what I had. After getting my central vac and Dust Deputy installed, I gave my son my shop vac.

Charley


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice clean, easy to move & compact setup. Great work! I wouldn't be without a Dust Deputy.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jeff, you did a good job building your dust collector. I think you would enjoy a more flexible hose.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jeff,

I like the job you did to make your dust collector. I have attached photos of the cart that I made to keep the dust deputy and the vacuum together and on casters to make mobile. 

Frank


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice, neat job Jeff.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Here are plans for something similar to what Frank built. I adapted the plans for my shop vac. It is best to already have the shop vac before building the cart so you can make appropriate modifications.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

bfblack said:


> It is best to already have the shop vac before building the cart so you can make appropriate modifications.


I don't think JET would consider these "appropriate modifications" but it works much better and much easier to empty than their version. 🙂 
The garbage can sits on a spring loaded platform so you just step on it and slide the can out. Works great!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like all the carts shown so far. Keeping the size down can be a big deal in a small shop.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

The "JET" solution and the smaller foot print "WOODSMITH" solution are satisfying different dust collection needs. I have a whole shop dust collection solution but I use the smaller "WOODSMITH" roll around cart for individual tool dust collection. For example, I often use a plunge router for mortise work and my shop can only accommodate the smaller cart. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

I had seen a cart that I want to make to use with the dust right I got from rockler. it holds a lot more than a bucket and works fantastic. im still dragging both around for now but this is on the to do list. pvc fits into the top of the wheels then passes thru plywood to support your separator. my rigid has wheels like that and ive seen others that do also


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

I bought the Super Dust Deputy a few weeks ago but not quite done installing it. I wanted to get the shop vac project out of the way plus was busy making Christmas stuff. I have all the 6" duct installed with 4" drops and blast gates, now need to finish up the Cyclone.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Jeff Speedster929 said:


> I bought the Super Dust Deputy a few weeks ago but not quite done installing it. I wanted to get the shop vac project out of the way plus was busy making Christmas stuff. I have all the 6" duct installed with 4" drops and blast gates, now need to finish up the Cyclone.


We need pics when you get it done!! 👍


----------

